# Propanolol vs Atenolol for public speaking



## yolli71 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and have picked up some great info. I too am terrified to speak in public ever since an incident a few years back where I basically had a panic attack while giving a work presentation and one of my co-workers had to take over for me. Ever since then, I've avoided speaking in public whenever possible. I had heard about beta blockers and recently got some Atenolol from my doctor. I tested it out by forcing myself to speak out in work meetings (yes, even that was stressful for me), etc. and it seems to work pretty well. However, I will have to give a speech in 2 weeks for a wedding and I'm getting concerned as I haven't had to do a formal presentation or speech since I've tried Atenolol. I haven't had to stand up and be the main focus of attention.

My question is this: is there a difference between Atenolol and Propanolol? Am I better off getting Propanolol? I don't suffer from asthma and I take no other medication. I don't suffer from anxiety other than when I have to get up and do something in the public eye (like speeches/presentations). My anxiety symptoms are fairly severe though: very rapid heartbeat, sweating, trembling, breathing issues, quivering voice, feeling of an almost out-of-body experience...I basically just want to run out of the room.

Anyway, I notice that many people recommend Propanolol but don't say anything about Atenolol. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Propanolol is a *lot* better than atenolol, due to the fact that it crosses the blood-brain barrier and atenolol doesn't. Atenolol only relieves physical symptoms, but propanolol quells actual anxiety too.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Also propranolol is an unselective beta blocker and should work better vs. anxiety because of that too.


----------



## yolli71 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info...I guess I better look into getting propranolol soon.


----------

